# Lake Anahuac / Turtle Bayou



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I heard a rumor that they are in the process of draining Lake Anahuac and Turtle bayou. Due to too much salt water in the lake. Is this rumor true?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I fished there two weeks ago and ran out to the mouth of the lake an dit is LOW LOW LOW..not sure if they are draining it but it is low had to stop my boat and turn around back into the bayou.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The whole river is low from Dallas down. They may be having to accommodate the water intake pipes and keep saltwater from getting to them, or it could just be that the Trinity is bad need of water all the way down the coast.


----------



## chestypuller7 (Nov 22, 2005)

*lake anahuac/turtle bayou*

water rleased from the lake not a rumor. I was told it was to purge the saltwater from IKE. The lake provides drinking water for the local residents. I was a little bothered recently by two hughe barges clearing the shoreline of obstructions. I am quite sure it has affected the habitat both for water and shore wildlife. Specifically at this time of the year when it is pre crappie spawn..........


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

With the lake being near pure saltwater I doubt you need to worry about a crappie spawn.


----------



## chestypuller7 (Nov 22, 2005)

*lake anahuac turtle bayou*



bboswell said:


> With the lake being near pure saltwater I doubt you need to worry about a crappie spawn.


 Why is that???


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

My cousin told me of the devestation that the spillway took at lake Anahuac. Said salt water poured into the lake and had the concrete spilllway standing on its end. 

He works enviromental clean-up and has seen the impact first hand. Never did he mention a fish kill, while we were discussing it. He did mention the killing of vegetation, though.

He is an avid fisherman and has since, set some trotlines iin Lake Anahuac. Catching plenty of blue cats.

If you are in to the crappie spawn, I would deffinately give it a shot. The lake may be low, but Turtle bayou is pretty deep and that is where I see all the Crappie fishermen at during the spawn.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That means the blue crabs will have an easyer time of coming up the Trinity this summer.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Crappie are being caught in Turtle Bayou as we speak. They are not on the banks right now but they are being caught in 6 - 10ft. They are not stacked up either. They are kind of spotty....

I also was told that the banks are being cleaned off of debris, brush, and other stuff by FEMA due to the hurricane....

Fishing report is true but I do not know much about the banks being cleared off. Heard that second hand.

Just a thought....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I fished the bayou a while back and it is true about them cleaning the bayou up. Big cranes dragging logs all around. We caught one crappie about 3 week ago. fished every log and stup in there. Waiting desperatly for the spawn to kick off.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Waiting desperatly for the spawn to kick off.


I know what ya mean!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Any new reports for turtle bayou?


----------

